# Pigeon pox



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

could some one please send me a pic or a website with a pic of an example of pigeon pox.....thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Nov22/ 

Scroll down for the pigeon: http://www.wildlifecenter.net/newsfeatures.htm

Terry


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

*update and need more help*

Thanks Terry....it says that there is nothing to help a pigeon who has pigeon pox. I bought some stuff from Foy's that is suppose to help. It is a salve because what my pigeon has is right on the bottom cere and i dont think would be able to keep a powder out of his eye. Does that mean that even this wont help it? I had a vet look at him yesterday, he said he didnt know much about pigeons, but that it looks fleshy and would probably have to be cut off. It became apparent that i knew more about pigeons than he did. It has swollen so much that his eye is almost closed. Is pigeon pox fleshy? it kind of looked like it in the pic but it was hard to tell. I am trying to find a vet whose knows about birds, but it is farm country out here, and you know how that goes!!! Yikes! I will try to get a pic on here, everytime i try it says the pic is to big, any suggestions.

Amber


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amber, right now I'm sitting here just browsing............if you can send me the pics, I can downsize them and post them for you. won't take but a minute.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Amber, do you have more than one bird with it?

From what I understand, pox is very contagious - if you have one with it, soon the whole loft will have it.

No, there is no real treatment for it - it is a virus, and will run it's course. Secondary infections might be of concern. Once your birds have had it, they cannot get it again. 
http://www.wingswest.net/pigeons/health/pox.html
http://www.sandhillvet.demon.co.uk/patholog.htm

Pox lesions are scabby - and sometimes have pus. Not 'fleshy'. Sounds like you might be dealing with something else (which could be a good thing, depending on what it is).

If the bird seems healthy otherwise, and is able to move about and eat and drink, you might want to wait and see what happens.... it could just be an inflammation from a bug bite or scratch. Using an antibiotic ointment wouldn't hurt, in that case....


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

The pigeon does eat and drink well and is a little feisty booger when I am trying to look at his eye or even catch him. It just looks really horrible, i mean really bad. He has had it for a few months, i have been trying a few things but nothing is helping. It is scabby/scaley with a yellow pus matting his feathers around his eye, but sometimes the scabs break away and reveal a really red irritated and almost fleshy looking area. Love bird I have him at work and can get the pic today and send it to you tonight, is that okay? None of my other pigeons have this though.

Amber


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Amber,

Sorry to hear that your pij continues to have health problems. It might be easiest to email your pics to lovebirds right now, but in the future, you can download picasa for free and edit pics to an uploadable size from your desktop,
or go to webshots and get a free account and post pictures there then provide the link here:

http://google.picasa.com/

http://daily.webshots.com/signup

Think you already know about making sure 'feisty' is isolated from the rest. Hope you can get to the bottom of the problem.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*There is a treatment for Pox*

The birds are contagious for about 6 to 7 weeks.

Here is the thread that contains treatment for Pox.Scroll down ... Some of us here have already used it successfully

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10568


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Love bird I have him at work and can get the pic today and send it to you tonight, is that okay?

that's fine...............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Amber said:


> He has had it for a few months, i have been trying a few things but nothing is helping. It is scabby/scaley with a yellow pus matting his feathers around his eye, but sometimes the scabs break away and reveal a really red irritated and almost fleshy looking area. Love bird I have him at work and can get the pic today and send it to you tonight, is that okay? None of my other pigeons have this though.
> 
> Amber



If he has had it for months, most likely it is not pox. Pox should be gone in six weeks.
I think you need an avian vet to take a culture and biopsy, that would be diagnostic.
Pus usually goes with bacterial infections. Have you tried any antibiotics?

Reti


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi Guys, i have tried Amoxicillin, i have tried a combo of vitamins and antibiotics (pigeon builder) I have tried 911, and one other combo med. I have some multi-mix coming in that have always been good for resp. infections, and i know that some eye colds etc can come from them. I sent the pic to lovebird so hopefully it will be on in a while. I am trying to find a vet, i have found one with some bird experience will see how it goes


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Amber,


I am trying to understand here...

Your Bird has a sore which exudes puss, is next to but not 'in' or on his eye, and it does not heal...it has been there for several months...

Is this correct?

Sometimes it is scabbed, sometimes the scab comes off to show a red, maybe inflamed area.

Is there much swelling around it?

Does the sore seem to be deep, like a pit or pocket?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

Amber, This bird is being kept seperate from his friends? Has Terramyicin been tried in the eye? That takes care of eye colds or secondary infections. gald to hear the bird is eating and drinking. And getting Vitamins and has had other meds. Awaiting pictures. Good Luck and God bless. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

here is the pic of Amber's baby


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Definetely a culture/sensitivity test is in order for this. Doesn't look like typical pox. Is this the only lesion he has/had?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> here is the pic of Amber's baby


Nope, doesn't look like the pox I have seen.


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks love bird for getting the pic on there, I appreciate it. This is the only sore that he has. I am making an appt with the vet. I ordered my product a while ago and still hasnt come in i dont know with the holidays maybe it is slow getting here. I dont know if anything would work on it anymore or not.

Yes Phil you are right on all of those and i guess it is more like a pocket that a pit, his bottom eyelid. But i guess the pic speaks for itself.....and yes....the bird is seperated from the rest.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Amber,

Is this the same bird that you posted on a short while ago that had an enlarged cere that the other birds were picking on and you were treating as an eye infection? 

fp


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Yes it is, I have had no other birds with this symptom


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Beautiful Bird*

sorry about that eye lid giving you problems. The Vets will have many eye creams to choose from. I pray they get it on the 1st try.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Amber, try an ointment called BNP ointment. We have used it with good results.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That doesn't look like pox to me either. I wonder if the big wound area was caused by being pecked on by other birds. I'd definitely use an antibacterial cream or ointment and also put the bird through a course of antibiotics.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I was thinking to make sure the Bird's diet is as complete and nutritious as possible...

Might be staff of some kind bothering that spot of injury and if the Bird's own immune system is not up to it, maybe the most the Bird has been able to do is to keep it like it is, not getting worse, but not healing either.

That and as several above posts suggest, maybe get it swabbed and cultured to see what the bacteria might be, and then start a regimen of appropriate medications topically, and orally or by injection if need be.

Does the Bird tend to scratch this spot useing her Toe nails of course?

Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey guys thanks for all your help. Yes Phil he does scratch it alot, i noticed this yesterday. I fuss at him everytime he does. I have had him inside for a week now, and it looks so much better. I still havent received my stuff in the mail, they sent it to the wrong address and said they would resend it. Anyway, you can see most of his eye now and it isnt near as red still a little pink and crusty, still swollen. I think the other pigeons did peck on it alot, i will keep yall updated


----------

